# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea condena a España por retraso en el cumplimiento de la Directiva Marco del Agua

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/12/10/0...mplimiento-dma

*El Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea condena a España por retraso en el cumplimiento de la Directiva Marco del Agua


* 

La Sala Sexta del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea condena al Reino de España por el incumplimiento de la Directiva 2000/60/CE del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo de 23 de octubre de 2000 por la que se establece un marco comunitario de actuación en el ámbito de la política de aguas.
Dicho Tribunal acepta el recurso presentado por la Comisión Europea donde alega el *incumplimiento de los artículos 13, 14 y 15 de la citada Directiva Marco del Agua* en los que se insta a
La adopción de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca.La comunicación a la Comisión Europea y al resto de Estados miembros de la Unión una copia de los planes de Demarcación.La realización de un proceso de participación y consulta pública.Más en concreto, la Sala Sexta del Tribunal Superior de Justicia condena en costas al Reino de España:
al *no haber adoptado, a 22 de diciembre de 2009, los planes hidrológicos de cuenca*, salvo en el caso del Distrito de la Cuenca Fluvial de Cataluña, y al no haber enviado a la Comisión y a los demás Estados miembros interesados, a 22 de marzo de 2010, un ejemplar de dichos planes.al *no haber iniciado, a más tardar el 22 de diciembre de 2008*, salvo en el caso de los planes hidrológicos de Distrito de la Cuenca Fluvial de Cataluña, Islas Baleares, Tenerife, Guadiana, Guadalquivir, Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza, Tinto-Odiel-Piedras, Guadalete-Barbate, Galicia-Costa, Miño-Sil, Duero, Cantábrico Occidental y Cantábrico Oriental, *el procedimiento de información y consulta públicas sobre los proyectos de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca.*En el siguiente enlace puede consultar la sentencia completa: [Sentencia]

----------


## REEGE

Estamos en España, menudo desastre y no veáis el rollo que nos ha contado el ministro Cañete sobre la ley de costas y el DPMT.
Es una pena que nuestros gobiernos uno tras otro hayan permitido la salvajada en la construcción de ésta manera.
Y lo de los terrenos inundables es ya el no va más!!
España es así, no?? :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

No será porque no les han avisado, pero nada...

De hecho, la condena tenía que ser aún más grave, aparte de los planes de cuenca, el estado ecológico de muchas masas de aguas, el acuífero, las desaladoras, el trasvase...

Como tengan que investigar todo, al Tribunal le va a faltar papel para redactar el sumario  :Mad:

----------

